# Kontakt Video Tutorial: How to Make Knobs with Custom Graphics + FREE PVC Tube Kontakt Library



## Dave Hilowitz (Jan 2, 2019)

In this video, I take a PVC shipping tube that was supposed to contain a cello bow and turn it into a Kontakt library. In the process, I show how to make custom, skinned knobs in Kontakt. 

The description to the YouTube video contains a link to the free PVC tube sample.


----------



## robgb (Jan 13, 2019)

Really terrific tutorial. Thanks.


----------

